# Is anyone doing or done the insanity workout program?



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have purchased the insanity workout programs. Currently just waiting for delivery. 

Has any one completed the program or Currently doing the workout?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I downloaded it but after watching it just made me sweat 

I'll probably focus on it when my group of mates start going back to the gym and I'll have some drive to do it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I did 10 days at work and do it a few times a week in between weights and cardio and its a good workout


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I did it for 3 weeks last year, it's great but don't do it in a room with carpet, trashed mine with all the jumping side to side etc. 

JK


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did the full programme, however, when I say the full programme, I mean I pretty much died in the second month!

I then just stuck to doing the 'Pure cardio' workout as it was the shortest (at the time I was working long hours)

I can honestly say its one of the best fitness 'things' ive done, bare in mind used to be big into cycling & rugby before kids, so I am pretty fit as a base line.

You wont regret it, stick to it, eat right (you will need ample amounts of protein to aid recovery!) and you'll love it! just make sure you give it your all every work out


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good to me, I've read a few reviews on the internet bit you never know what to trust. 
I'm not unfit but I have just started a new position at work and I have gone from five days a week in a hgv workshop to 5 long days in the office. So hopefully this program will get me back into shape. One thing I am wondering g what do you do once finishing the program? Repete it all again or move on to something else?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been doing his t25 programme for 3 weeks. Will continue for another 2 weeks and then start insanity


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I've done it quite a few times. I do it whenever i go away with work as i can't go running etc (i'm in the forces)

It's good for overall cardio fitness and strength. But as it's only bodyweight you get leaner, fitter and stronger. But not as strong as going to the gym and pumping iron.

I follow it from start to finish. The only thing i skip is the rest week as i don't generally need the rest week.

As with any type of circuit trg you will only get out what you put in. It's good because if you want to slow down a bit you can. But if you put in the effort then the rewards are good.

You need a decent sized area to do it though. Not ideal to do it indoors in the house if you're tall like me (i'm 6' 1") as when you do the jumps you'll be punching the ceiling.

I will generally complete the full cycle 3 times when i'm away for 7.5mths. It never gets any easier. Although you get fitter and you complete more exercises because you are working at maximum (or should be to get benefit) it always feels like you're about to die. Especially when doing anything that says "insane" or "max" in the title


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I completed my first fit test last night. that just about killed me so I carnt imagine what tonight will bring.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I did my first workout this morning. After spending pretty much my entire youth in and out of hospitals with dislocated knees I was very unfit to say the least. Injuries like that take bloody ages before you can start working out properly again.

Anyway, I know work in an active job role and feel that I'd like to get a little fitter. Nothing like running marathons - that'd bore me to tears (plus I couldn't ever do one), but just a little more toned with some improvements on my core strength.

Luckily a colleague of mine is a qualified 'Insanity' instructor and she suggested I come along to one of her classes. I never thought for one second I'd be in a room full of people jumping around doing this and doing that but I really enjoyed it and will continue with it.

So, are you still doing it?


----------

